# OMG, stolen pictures!!!!



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so shocked that i don`t know how to start. 
As many of you guys know i am searching for a little girl from a good breeder. 
Well, while browsing some sites i came across the always maltese page, they have amazing looking pups there so they stayed in my mind. 
I went for a Latin American maltese search and i came across a brazilian website who STOLE the always maltese`s puppy pics and used them in their site. 
Check it out: stolen pic 1, this is on their homepage and the puppy of that picture is featured in the always maltese gallery several times!!!
This is another one: stolen pic 2, the 5th pic stands out from the rest of their puppies so i checked this one too and it`s ALSO from always maltese!!! 
Please, if you know the owners of always maltese, inform them about this. I`ve already emailed them but they might be too busy to read my email.
I am so disgusted








It is so unfair that so many good breeders are working hard to better the breed and them these people just steal their images and post them as theirs. 
Is there anything at all that we can do to stop it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! Those are exactly the ones on Always Maltese!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They can`t be partners, can they?








Maybe i don`t know the whole story but they look to me that they the pics were stolen!!! please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Apparently this is a HUGE problem going on right now. A breeder on the Yorkie forum I go to had her pictures stolen and scam artists are using them to rip off people on puppyfind.com. I've never seen one go as far as building a whole website on lies though.. that's a first.







The only two ways I can think of to avoid having someone steal your pictures is to watermark them with a big logo across the dog so it's too much trouble for someone to try and photoshop it out and there is also a way to watermark the picture digitally but I'm not as clear on the logistics on that.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats awful, what nasty people


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

HEY, i just checked the "fake" webpage and they removed the stolen pics!!!! YAY, did someone emailed them? or maybe the real breeders told them to remove their pics. Anyway, i amSO GLAD they don`t have the stolen pics there anymore!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I am happy also...what nerve!! I was thinking when I first read this thread that I hope for their sake that they are affiliated in some way because if not they could be in big trouble!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is great that they removed the picture! Whoever let them have it deserves a round of applause!


----------



## luvtorun (Jan 2, 2006)

The owner of AlwaysMaltese.Com, Veronica Fawcett, is aware of the stolen pictures!







I've been shopping for a baby and she responded to an email I had sent regarding puppies. She apologized to me for being late in responding as she had been busy trying to deal with this problem. It seems that these people who stole her pictures are out of Cameron (Africa??) They have even been using the pictures of her human family members also! How awful !!







I had read a warning on Puppyfind.com about these people. (You can pull up the website and read the warning).


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> The owner of AlwaysMaltese.Com, Veronica Fawcett, is aware of the stolen pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH so people from Cameroon also stole her pics!!!! MY GOD, what`s happenning?? The ones i saw were in a brazilian website, not puppyfind. So now it`s 2 places, poor breeders, they must be going nuts dealing with this problem.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, thats horrible!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is very very aggervating!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">What is this world coming too?








If I were a breeder and had to post pictures, I would make sure to put my signature across the the body of the puppy (and partly on the face to discourage cut and pasting) and in the background. You just can't be too careful these days.</span>


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> I am so shocked that i don`t know how to start.
> As many of you guys know i am searching for a little girl from a good breeder.
> Well, while browsing some sites i came across the always maltese page, they have amazing looking pups there so they stayed in my mind.
> I went for a Latin American maltese search and i came across a brazilian website who STOLE the always maltese`s puppy pics and used them in their site.
> ...


I know them. I just got my Buddy Boy from them right after Thanksgiving. I will call them tonight. Thanks for the heads up. 
never mind, I just read that Veronica and Alan already know and that the pictures have been removed.


----------

